# Windows XP and joining domain



## GLBrown (May 9, 2011)

I just recently inplaced a new server 2008 to replace an old server 2000. I created a new domain on the new server. For example the domain name is MYDOMAIN.local
I have a total of about 10 Windows XP Pro workstations. All of them, with the exception of three in different locations same building and same network, joined the domain without any issues. The three that gave me problems all gave the same issues:
1) they would not joing the domain with MYDOMAIN.local but would with just MYDOMAIN name leaving off the .local
2) upon running an IPCONFIG the DNS shown was not the domain DNS IP 10.10.1.1, but was the loop back IP of 127.0.0.1
3) once they were given a static IP they were fine
The server is also setup as DHCP but in so looking at the address pool doesn't show several of the computer's. AD shows all of the computers as normal.

Any ideas would be greatly apprecaited


----------



## GLBrown (May 9, 2011)

I just recently inplaced a new server 2008 to replace an old server 2000. I created a new domain on the new server. For example the domain name is MYDOMAIN.local
I have a total of about 10 Windows XP Pro workstations. All of them, with the exception of three in different locations same building and same network, joined the domain without any issues. The three that gave me problems all gave the same issues:
1) they would not joing the domain with MYDOMAIN.local but would with just MYDOMAIN name leaving off the .local
2) upon running an IPCONFIG the DNS shown was not the domain DNS IP 10.10.1.1, but was the loop back IP of 127.0.0.1
3) once they were given a static IP they were fine
The server is also setup as DHCP but in so looking at the address pool doesn't show several of the computer's. AD shows all of the computers as normal.

Any ideas would be greatly apprecaited


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

Duplicate thread...
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/1021013-windows-xp-joining-domain.html


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

merging duplicate, please do not create duplicate threads for the same issue.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

challapradyumna, in the future, merely report them; no need to post in the threads.

thanks, 

v


----------



## challapradyumna (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry for spamming its a problem in my Debian sorting it out....


----------



## GLBrown (May 9, 2011)

apologies, wasn't trying to cause a dilemma, but get an answer. It involved both a server and workstation thus posted in both locations. I appreciate the diligence in observing the post be it without a resolve as it may.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Things to check
1. In System control panel, Computer Name, check that the primary DNS suffix matches the new domain's suffix.
2. Make sure Client for Microsoft Networks is installed.
3. Check that the DHCP Client service is running on your XP machines
4. Check that your Switch/Router have all the subnets in your network have the IP Helper address (the IP address of your DHCP server) added so that the subnets know which DHCP server to get IP addresses from.


----------



## GLBrown (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Peter, I'll take a peek at these and let you know. Much appreciated.


----------

